# Bacopa Caroliniana Experience/Advice



## Seadon (Mar 24, 2014)

I was at my local petsmart today and got them to throw one of these little beauties in for free!..I was wondering if anyone had any experience with it. From what I've read, it's not all that demanding, but I don't have any root tabs in the area of my tank it's in and my substrate isn't the most nutrient rich alone, does anyone know if it's a heavy root feeder? I have a few extra tablets, should I throw one under it just for good measure? Any advice or just experiences you've had with Bacopa would be much appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Octantis (Jan 9, 2014)

I added it in my low tech tank to fill in an open spot in the back. I wanted the height. This is about a month ago and I got them at PetSmart too. Other than being a pain in the ass to plant it hasn't given me any trouble. The new leaves are gigantic.

I have floramax as a substrate. I don't use ferts. It adds about 1/2" a week. The leaves are a bright green. Much lighter than my anubias. No clue if that is the proper color but I like it.

Will they run out of steam in the future? I have no clue. Still it's a pretty cool plant.


----------



## Seadon (Mar 24, 2014)

Octantis said:


> I added it in my low tech tank to fill in an open spot in the back. I wanted the height. This is about a month ago and I got them at PetSmart too. Other than being a pain in the ass to plant it hasn't given me any trouble. The new leaves are gigantic.
> 
> I have floramax as a substrate. I don't use ferts. It adds about 1/2" a week. The leaves are a bright green. Much lighter than my anubias. No clue if that is the proper color but I like it.
> 
> Will they run out of steam in the future? I have no clue. Still it's a pretty cool plant.



What did you mean by a pain in the ass to plant, and thank you, I was looking and hoping for a fast grower, as I have a lot of painfully slow growers, something to give me a little instant gratification lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

It is a fairly fast grower and as it gets closer to the light it may start to turn a pinkish color. I always find the bottom of this plant starts to look ratty because the leaves at the top get much bigger and block out the light so it looses leaves half way down. 

I find it's pretty easy to plant because of the thicker stem but it may also be a bit brittle. I'm growing mine in play sand and I can't remember where I put the root tabs but I'm also fertilizing the water column.


----------



## Octantis (Jan 9, 2014)

It was a pain because it just wouldn't stay rooted in the substrate (Floramax). That stuff is pretty thin yet when trying to push through it won't move out of the way. After planting the next morning about half was floating around the tank. I'm guessing that if you are starting off a new tank or planting in low water you'd have better luck.

To fix I bought some steel fishing line weights (Walmart) and tied two together via fishing line. Then draped them over the V of the two Bacopa stems coming out of the root. I then pushed the the weights under the substrate. Since then no troubles. Necessity is the mother of invention.

Oh check out my tank journal's last two posts. To see the growth difference in the stuff. Pretty amazing.


----------



## the_Chad (Mar 11, 2014)

This has been a 'plug n play' plant for me. Easy to grow, grows pretty quick. I would always suggest a root tab with a stem plant if you got them.


----------



## Seadon (Mar 24, 2014)

Octantis said:


> It was a pain because it just wouldn't stay rooted in the substrate (Floramax). That stuff is pretty thin yet when trying to push through it won't move out of the way. After planting the next morning about half was floating around the tank. I'm guessing that if you are starting off a new tank or planting in low water you'd have better luck.
> 
> To fix I bought some steel fishing line weights (Walmart) and tied two together via fishing line. Then draped them over the V of the two Bacopa stems coming out of the root. I then pushed the the weights under the substrate. Since then no troubles. Necessity is the mother of invention.
> 
> Oh check out my tank journal's last two posts. To see the growth difference in the stuff. Pretty amazing.



I'm using a mostly black sand but some gravel mix, and mine is trying to work it's way up and out too...I might steal your idea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadon (Mar 24, 2014)

the_Chad said:


> This has been a 'plug n play' plant for me. Easy to grow, grows pretty quick. I would always suggest a root tab with a stem plant if you got them.



Thank you...I do have a few left, and as I said before, I want the instant gratification, so anything that helps it get a move on is appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadon (Mar 24, 2014)

There is another member who sent me a message because for some weird reason it won't let him post in the forums and he said he also had issues with it being very buoyant, so he said he just worked it deep into the substrate...which is what I have done and it seems to be working fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_Chad (Mar 11, 2014)

Seadon said:


> There is another member who sent me a message because for some weird reason it won't let him post in the forums and he said he also had issues with it being very buoyant, so he said he just worked it deep into the substrate...which is what I have done and it seems to be working fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I think you got it! When I clip the plant I gently remove  the leaves from the bottom and plant the stem a good 3 inches into the substrate. And usually the stem already has a few roots already to help hold the plant in place.


----------



## Seadon (Mar 24, 2014)

the_Chad said:


> I think you got it! When I clip the plant I gently remove the leaves from the bottom and plant the stem a good 3 inches into the substrate. And usually the stem already has a few roots already to help hold the plant in place.



How much do you leave above ground?..I'm wondering how big the cuttings are altogether


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

